# Building old pc for wgc



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey tpu. Just a quick question. My ram on my old machine has sadly died. It was old DDR RAM. Just wonder what speed of ram i should go with to acheive maximum crunching. Does the mhz of the ram really affect the speed of the processor? Just wondering because im a little poor these days and its around £30 for 1 gig of DDR 400mhz RAM D:


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Osbo,

Crunching greatly depends on the clock speed of your CPU. Regarding the amount of RAM, anything more than 512 MB would be better. Some WU take more memory. If not enough memory is not available, it says waiting on memory and halts the task. 1 Gig must be sweet enough. I would not worry about the speed of  RAM though.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks mate

Obso btw 

all i need now is a replacement Am2 processor and i have another 2 24/7 crunching rigs ;D


----------

